
The Open Mathematics of Crystallization [pdf] - mathgenius
http://www.ams.org/publications/journals/notices/201706/rnoti-p551.pdf
======
mgraczyk
Unrelated to the content of the article, but I took two courses with the
author. He had a style of teaching that often broadly related the material to
seemingly unrelated topics in ways that made lectures fun and easy to
remember. I think that style comes across in his writing here.

------
mathgenius
From a mathoverflow thread "Open problems in mathematical physics":

[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/275011/open-problems-
in-m...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/275011/open-problems-in-
mathematical-physics)

